# Teen fights Mountain Lion off with knife!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.pjstar.com/news/x748723404/Teen-says-he-used-knife-to-fight-off-mountain-lion


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Either he was one lucky kid or he's lying. I think he fell out of his treestand and was afraid to tell Mom. If a cougar wrestled with him, he would be in far worse shape. Especially his clothes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll be interested to see the results of the investigation....


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeahhhhhhhh... him and his minister Dad doing all the elaborating sound to be a little fabrication happy. Anything is possible, but my house cats would have given him a tougher time than that!


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Bones44... Hit the nail on the head, He was lying! He fell out of the tree stand and was afraid to tell his mom. Figured she wouldn't let him go hunting anymore. This was posted on our local news. Pike County IL.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No kidding. Looked like what had happened just by seeing how he was scratched up. I thought so as soon as I saw the video.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hahahahahahaha... thats one hell of a story to cover up FALLING OUT OF A DEER STAND!!! Hahahahaha, I fought off a cougar mom I swear!... Are you ok baby?... Yeah, he just ripped my hat! hahahahahaha


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Gee I wonder what Reverend Dad has to say about his boy now ! I mean I think a you should back your kid, but you need to open your eyes first and remember that kids are kids... they'll lie.


----------

